# [SOLVED] FRAMEWORK-RES, Y U NO ACCEPT MY NEW WEATHER ICONS?!



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
As the title suggests. I am working on restarting my weather icon mod for aokp, but I've run into an issue. To put it plainly, I can't get my weather icons to show up in panel or lockscreen.

Traditionally (aka before theme manager was implemented), I've simply used an archive manager to add/replace the existing weather icons with the ones I wanted. I then packaged them into an update.zip and flashed in recovery. But for some reason, as soon as aokp started using theme manager, these icons are never displayed. The old ones are still there, even though I've wiped cache and unzipped what I just flashed to double check that the icons had been replaced. They used to be changed in SystemUI, but now they're located in framework-res, but I'm still having the same issue. I first started having this problem with ICS on my gnex and now it's carried over to my JB sgs3.

I dont want to make a theme.apk because I want the icons to persist between themes (I switch themes a lot). I have yet to try modifying the xml and icon names, but if that's the only way it will work, then I'll just do it that way. I was just trying to keep it easier on me when I add different devices and newer versions.

I really appreciate any help I can get, this problem has been bothering me for a long time now.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kwes1020 (Jun 24, 2011)

Make sure the names are correct. I'd suggest making a folder on your desktop or something then pull the images out. Replace them in that folder to be certain all file names are correct and replacing the same image. Then just drag them back into the apk with 7zip. Might also want to try resigning the app with a test key.

Anyone who says system files are not signed doesn't know what they are talking about because when you compile from aosp it signs every app and every image in the apps with a test key.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I finally figured it out!! Thanks for the help. What I wanted to make sure was that there wasn't anything else that could be affecting the icons that were assigned. Turns out their were a couple issues on my end, including the program I was using to open the zips. Can't wait to get my icons updated and add more icons and more devices!!


----------

